# Researching CO2 Setup for 75 Gallon



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking for imput on who sells the best quality components for a complete CO2 system. The only thing I know is that a dual stage regulator is better then a single stage.
If anyone has had any objections to a package system, then I would consider purchasing my equipment from differant suppliers.
For instance: Some needle valves are rated good, better and best. The same goes for the other equipment that will be needed.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

In terms of quality swagelok, parker, ideal, fabco, hoke, smc, alpha, victor, matheson, harris, airgas, airproducts, smith, etc all make high quality components. I recommend you either buy and build the system yourself or buy a custom one from any co2 builder (oldpunk, bettatail to name a few...) I build co2 systems as well however currently my stock is for people looking for solid setups with high quality components as well as aesthetics. My setups are built with all chrome or stainless steel parts so the numbers on the price run up. If you're on a budget//just looking for something that's high quality and works, he other co2 builders i've listed also build in brass which is cheaper and still works for your purpose without all the bells and whistles.
The systems you get from these builders come with great support and warranties and the price is around the same as buying a pre-assembled setups from sites like aquariumplants or greenleafaquariums to name a few. Keep in mind that the systems those sites sell are single stage regulators, not the better option of dual stage regulators which you can get built by various co2 builders on forums. 
Of course if you're not willing to drop the ~200 dollars for a nice system you could always go the 80 dollar route and get an aquatek regulator which works and has all that you need, perhaps not the best of components but hey! you've got co2 running for less than 100 dollars!


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Neill,
I expect to spend closer to 300.00 to 325.00. This would be for a complete system which would include:
CO2 Regulator, Ideal needle valve, Solenoid, Check valve, Permaseal, Co2 tubing, Bubble counter, Reactor and aluminum CO2 cylinder. If my price range is within what you build, then email me with the particulars. I think I can receive PM's but might not be able to send them as I do not have enough messages on the forum.
On another note, I see that many are advising to tap into the cannister discharge for a water supply to a CO2 reactor. I would prefer to use a dedicated pump for this. I have a spare max drive pump that can supply water at 70 to 80 gph at 5 feet of head. Would this be too much water? I would then add a gate or ball valve to control the flow. Of course, I would have to work out the details of filtration for the reactor.
This is just an idea and not definate. The Filstar XP2 (300 gph rating) is what I am using now and I fear that it would not supply sufficient filtration for the 75 gallon tank if I tap into it. However, I do have an XP3 which is rated at 350 gph and that may work. Like I said, these are just ideas as part of my planning before I purchase a CO2 system.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

rjordan393 said:


> Thanks Neill,
> I expect to spend closer to 300.00 to 325.00. This would be for a complete system which would include:
> CO2 Regulator, Ideal needle valve, Solenoid, Check valve, Permaseal, Co2 tubing, Bubble counter, Reactor and aluminum CO2 cylinder. If my price range is within what you build, then email me with the particulars. I think I can receive PM's but might not be able to send them as I do not have enough messages on the forum.
> On another note, I see that many are advising to tap into the cannister discharge for a water supply to a CO2 reactor. I would prefer to use a dedicated pump for this. I have a spare max drive pump that can supply water at 70 to 80 gph at 5 feet of head. Would this be too much water? I would then add a gate or ball valve to control the flow. Of course, I would have to work out the details of filtration for the reactor.
> This is just an idea and not definate. The Filstar XP2 (300 gph rating) is what I am using now and I fear that it would not supply sufficient filtration for the 75 gallon tank if I tap into it. However, I do have an XP3 which is rated at 350 gph and that may work. Like I said, these are just ideas as part of my planning before I purchase a CO2 system.


even DIY with what you wanted would cost somewhere around $400


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am beginning to think so too. Well if that is what it takes. If Neill cannot accomodate me within my price range even if I supply my own aluminum cylinder and build my own reactor, then I might contact Green Leaf Aquarium and purchase one of their regulators with solenoid and bubble counter.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Not really. Well just to let you know there are other needle valves that are on par with the ideal needle valve. Just because the ideal valve is said to be the best doesn't mean that the other valves aren't also the "best" in fact each co2 builder has their own preference/opinions for the best solenoid and needle valves. I'm not trying to say that the ideal valve isn't good, it is a very good valve, but simply just keep your options open and don't just ONLY see ideal/burkert as being the best. 
I personally think swagelok and parker metering valves are just as incredible, and clippard mouse solenoids are probably the best suited for our application. 
Well now to the prices... my rigs and oldpunks/bettatail's nice fully chromed rigs are around 260-300 depending on the parts and needle/metering valve. Usually when you buy one of these they'll come with tubing, check valve, bubble counter and a warranty, so all you needa supply is the method of diffusion and the co2 tank which is around 50 dollars. so 350 is definitely doable. If you build the rig yourself the prices could very well run up to 400 because you probably do not have the sources/bulk discounts co2 builders have. 
I'll pm you and we can discuss options. I have the Victor HPT-500 and 2 Victor HPT-270/272 and 1 Victor GPT-270/272 
These are all basically new and have been cleaned and polished. The HPT and GPT 270/272's are great regulators and are basically the same. The HPT 500 is the chromed version of the SGT 500 which is arguably the best regulator and Matt F. calls it the holy grail of all dual stage regulators. I personally really like the hpt-500 because it's much smaller than one would expect and more space efficient. 
But in all honesty any of these regulators will work, there's no noticeable difference in performance and in the end it'll just be the piece of metal regulating your co2. So i guess it all comes down to aesthetics...


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill,
I sent a PM for the details.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill,
Check your Paypal account.


----------

